# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Installing blueboard

## barney118

I have read some posts and the manual on installing blueboard a couple of questions I need to answer before I think of going this way. 
1. termites - the manual just mentions 75mm edge for visual inspection.
2. Joining to brickwork. 
I am looking at installing infill walls to the lower storey and I am thinking blueboard would be a good option instead of bricks. If I build the stud walls dynabolt to bricks I have some issues, the bricks/concrete dont have plastic under nor termite protection. so I think i need a chemical system either in the cavity i create or external to retrofit this 50 yr old house. (no damp proof either but I have read the retrofit of this by drilling holes and pouring in mixture).
So the new extentsion I was thinking of blueboard join to bricks is there some kind of joining material?
Then I can render the whole lot.

----------


## cherub65

You will have to install control joints where ever blue board meets brickwork, as it will crack due to different materials used.
Dont know what you have but can you recess blue board in the brickwork, to create a feature?

----------


## barney118

I understannd a control joint would be used, is it simply sikaflex or a channel you can buy? I was considering fixing the studs to the brick piers I have with dynabolts and have the blueboard flush with the outside brickwork.
What about the bottom of the blueboard, I was planning this overlapping the slab and need to know what termite control options there are.

----------


## cherub65

Here's an option for termite control, but you may be better to use a perimeter method get a pest person to offer advice for your area http://www.kordontmb.com.au/secure/i...odel%20(1).pdf 
I would use the stopping bead  http://www.rondo.com.au/Portals/0/Gu...eb_secured.pdf 
If going with blue board, personally would board over piers as well, or you will have a lot of joints showing up.

----------

